# se-r or gxe or xe?



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi all

i have a strange confusion

i have a 1992 4 door sentra 1.6L auto transmission, i want to know the model name ie GXE or XE or whatever

i noticed many differences between mine and a few other sentra's of the same year. i list them below:

it has auto seat belts

has sunroof, power door locks and power mirrors

has four brake lights on the rear. 

has a rotary type blower motor switch. has an RPM meter as opposed to many sentra's having a big fuel and temperature gauge in its place.

did i miss anything????


thanks
mk


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Probably a GXE.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

GXE because of the trunk lights, rotary switch, RPM....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well hopefully its not an SE-R becuase they have 2.0L engines.. codename (hehe) > SR20DE
It sounds like you have a GXE... 
a GXE has a set of tail-lights on the trunk panel.. so when you open up your trunk, the lights are attached to the trunk.
Also your RPM is the Tachometer, and Sentra's other than an GXE and SE-R do not have a Tachometer.
The rotary type blower, with that neat little switch rather than a sliding bar to adjust the speed, etc. is only on GXE's

How do I know? Why I have one  1991 style.

I say GXE


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *.
> The rotary type blower, with that neat little switch rather than a sliding bar to adjust the speed, etc. is only on GXE's
> 
> How do I know? Why I have one  1991 style.
> ...


Is that rotary switch a vacuum system or is it mechanical like other Sentras? I know where I can get one but I don't want to do it if it invovles retrofiting mine with vacuum motors.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

phh.. I have no idea. Its not too bad a feature though. oh yeh.. BTW > GXE's are onyl in 4 door.. and SE-R's are onyl in two door.
So if you would have an XE or even an E it could be a 2 door or 4 door.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

cool

so i have a GXE.

how would the special edition look like? any differences between it and the GXE?


ah. one more thing,

now where can i get the blower motor switch as i cannot find them anywhere for this GXE model and even the nissan guys have the regular linear one, but not the rotary one


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, MK, Did I ever get you your money back for the resistor and linear switch? I got the stuff back from you but I don't remember If I mailed you back your cash? If I didn't let me know, I'll drop it in Monday's mail.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

yes, you did. thanks a lot

by the way, i still didnt buy the rotary switch, but i made a small cut in the "thickest wire" among the wires goiong to the blower motor resister and connected it to "ground" with a switch and it worked. so there's no need of any blower motor switch or a resister. and that's how i am managing.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't get why Nissan went to the expense of putting autobelts in on the 4 doors and putting a different HVAC switch? Why bother, and for a car they only produced for 4 years. Then again, Ford spent like a million dollars on marketing reasearch for the Contour and they only produced it for a few years. Too bad, it sounded like a good car, and the SVT contour wasn't anything to poke fun at. Almost had my wife looking into getting one, and I hate Ford! Although I'm a GM guy when it comes to domestics, her '97 Grand Am GT has had it's issues, wish we'd gotten her an Accord instead.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Because by using the auto belts it complied with the law at the time that mandated passive restraints of some sort for passenger cars. But then again why do they use mouse belts on the 4 door but door mounted style on the 2 door?? So it was either airbags, or automatic belts of some kind. The HVAC was probably only offered in the GXE because it was "luxury" feature.


----------

